# Okuma Titus Silver 50W Reviews?



## PorknBeans

Hello Everybody,

I just picked up two Shimano Atlantic-Series Bluewater rods on the cheap, and I am looking to pair them with an economical lever-drag real. I have been trolling Craigslist, and I found someone local who is selling 2 brand new (were used as decoration) Okuma Titus Silver 50W reels for really cheap. The online consensus has been that these reels have issues, but the Alantani.com review supported their "bang-for-the-buck" when initially serviced and frequently maintenanced. I was hoping I could get some PFF input.

Also, my other option would be running them with Daiwa Sealine 900Hs with drag upgrades.

It may be obvious, but we are trying to do things on the cheap. Higher end gear is a bit out of range at this time.

Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master

If you go thru them "Alan Tani" style they will serve you well.


----------



## capcoe

*Quality Reels*

Check Ebay for Penn Internationals and Shimano's, if you take your time you can get some good used reels fairly cheap. I bought some cheap Okuma reels a couple years ago, won't make that mistake again. Don't know anything about the Titus though. Good luck.


----------



## Kevdog540

After reading multiple poor reviews online I took my chances and bought a gold 50w a few years ago. Before it saw the water I went through it and greased everything following the Alan tani thread and haven't had any problems with it. New they come with very little if any grease inside so if I were buying a used one I would inspect it thoroughly.


----------



## Downtime2

Outcast sale is in a few weeks, wait and see what turns up there. I have seen great deals on new and consignment reels then.


----------



## PorknBeans

Well I think I might pull the trigger on this deal. The seller has dropped the price, and they have the "Alan Tani stamp of approval". Anyone else have any input for me?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Mikvi

I have 5 Okuma Gold Titis 2 speeds. One I've had 10 years. Never had a problem. Just have them cleaned every year. Had Penn Internationals before, but didn't want to spend the money. I'd say go for it. People on PFF know my reels get used


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

I have the titus ts 50w has worked great for me. okuma makes cheap products and good products just like diawa you get what you pay for. I also use the okuma cedros cj95 reel paired with with cedros jigging rod,the convecter reels,and love the trio 30s for the smaller fish.


----------



## JMB

I own one that has been used twice and been relegated to the same fate that the seller of the 2 you are interested in buying....decoration!

First trip out a 10# Bonita locked the drag up on a Okuma Titus Silver II 50W!?!?

Sent back to Okuma and they charged me because the reel was bought (not used) over 12 months from purchase. 

Last time I took it out (after a few years sitting up), since guilt was killing me for having bought the POS, the clicker on the spring went boing! 

The reel has been on the boat no more than 6 times and used maybe 3 times, 2 of which there were failures. 

A buddy said I should put on Ebay, CL, or here to sell. But, I just couldn't screw someone like Okuma does. 

A good deal is not a good deal if it costs you more money. These will! Even if you spend to get them to up to "A.T." Level you still have a crappy reel that may cost you fish!

Alright, getting pissed again!

By the time you buy these and upgrade you could buy some TLD50W from River Supply or other discounter and have a hell of a reel and deal. 

Run....and fast!


----------



## ablesbradley

Okuma all the Way, I have shimanos, buy my okuma out performs them, but the shimano is next best bet.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em

Hate em, might as well bury them in sand. See if you can find someone who is selling a pair of penns. Ill take a used and abused penn over a new okuma any day of the week. Heck Id take a used shimano too


----------



## PJIII

Most of my reels are okuma never had a problem. Any reel can be a lemon!!


----------

